# TEHRAN | Sepehr Tower | 100m+ | 34 fl | U/C



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)

http://u.cubeupload.com/khakesefid/IMG5817.jpg

http://u.cubeupload.com/khakesefid/IMG5818.jpg


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Great Design.....Who is the architect....


----------



## ICOSIUMCITY (Jul 28, 2007)

wooooow love this tower ... looks great


----------



## Khake Sefid (Jan 27, 2013)

yes i love it to.it will create a good cluster in this area.there are many other towers under construction in this area


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Very cool design. Nice terraces


----------

